# Aufnehmen mit WinTV2000



## firestarterr (15. Mai 2005)

Hallo

Ich habe mir in der letzten Woche zum Fehrnsehen die kleine Box WinTV2000 von HAuppauge gekauft, die mit USB an den Computer angeschlossen wird. Einer der Hauptgründe war für mich, daß ich meine Videos digitalisieren wollte. Nun ist aber die Dokumentation, bzw. die Hilfe für das Programm absolut ungenügend.

Mein Problem ist, ich möchte aufnehmen, was als *.avi File passiert. Und da eine Größe von 700 oder 800 pro 2 Minuten natürlich nicht geht. Wollte ich Compressionen einschalten, doch er sagt mir dan immer beim AUfnehmen Warning: Video Compressor not compatible with the video foramt compressor ignored during capture. Das sagt er aber egal welche compression ich einstelle, und genau genommen weiß ich gar nicht genau gemeint ist. Als Datenstrom Format Komprimierung habe ich YUY2 eingestellt. Es gibt noch die Möglichkeit I420 doch da sagt er dann, das das zur Zeit nicht zur Verfügung steht. Wie man so was nachinstalliert steht aber auch nirgends beschrieben. Wie krieg ich das jetzt also zum laufen so daß ich mit akzeptabler Datenmenge meine Videos digitalisieren kann.?


----------

